# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  خطوات تربية الدواجن

## عرووبة

مع وجود حظيرة وبعض الكتاكيت وخطة عمل طويلة المدى ، يجلب قطيع الفناء الخلفي للعائلات بيضًا طازجًا وصحيًا والاستمتاع بمشاهدة كتكوت صغير ينمو إلى دجاجة تبيض. الخطوة الأولى في إنشاء قطيع الفناء الخلفي هي وضع خطة.


يمكننا كسب الكثير من قطيع الفناء الخلفي. يمكن للدجاج أن ينتج بيضًا طازجًا ولحومًا صحية ولذيذة. ونحن قادرون على الاستمتاع بمشاهدة الطيور من شرفتنا الخلفية وتعليم أطفالنا مسؤولياتنا وكيف تنمو الحيوانات.

قبل شراء كتاكيت جديدة هذا الربيع ، إليك ستة نصائح حول كيفية البدء في تربية الدواجن.

1. حدد السلالة المناسبة لك قبل البدأ في تربية الدواجن
تأتي سلالات الدواجن في مجموعة متنوعة من الأشكال والأحجام والألوان. يتم تشجيع العائلات التي تتطلع إلى إنتاج البيض أو اللحوم على البدء بسلالات مشتركة من الدجاج. 

حدد ما تريد أن تكسبه من قطيعك. إذا كنت تريد بيضًا طازجًا ، ففكر في: White Leghorn hybrids (البيض الأبيض) ، Plymouth Barred Rocks (البيض البني) ، Rhode Island Reds (البيض البني) ، الأندلسيون الأزرق (البيض الأبيض) أو Ameraucanas / Easter Eggers (البيض الأزرق). ينمو دجاج كورنيش كروس بسرعة وهو الأنسب لإنتاج اللحوم. إذا كنت تأمل في إنتاج كل من البيض واللحوم ، ففكر في السلالات ذات الغرض المزدوج مثل Plymouth Barred Rock أو Sussex أو Buff Orpingtons. السلالات الغريبة هي الأفضل للعرض أو الحيوانات الأليفة.

2. حدد عدد الطيور التي تريدها.
قد يتم تحديد عدد وجنس الطيور في قطيعك من خلال المراسيم المحلية وأهداف القطيع.

تذكر أن الكتاكيت الصغيرة تنمو لتصبح طيورًا كاملة النمو. ضع ميزانية لـ: الوقت الذي تستطيع أن تقضيه مع قطيعك ؛ السكن الذي سوف تتطلبه الطيور ؛ خطة لكيفية جمع البيض واستخدامه ؛ وماذا ستفعل بالطيور بعد انسحابها من وضع البيض. ثم ابدأ صغيرًا بسرب من 4 إلى 6 فراخ.

3. البحث عن مورد الكتاكيت حسن السمعة.
شراء الكتاكيت من مفرخ بولوروم-تيفود كلين الأمريكي الموثوق به. لمنع حدوث مشاكل مرضية محتملة ، تأكد من تلقيح الكتاكيت في المفرخ لمرض ماريك والكوكسيديا. يتوفر لدى

العديد من تجار التجزئة المحليين من Purina ® كتاكيت متاحة للبيع في المتاجر خلال Purina ®أحداث Flock Talk . تحقق مع بائع التجزئة المحلي الخاص بك بشأن السلالات والتوقيت والتوافر. 

4. جهز حاضنك.
احتفظ بالكتاكيت الصغيرة في مأوى دافئ وخالٍ من تيار الهواء يسمى الحضانة. يجب أن تكون الحضنة: محاطة بالكامل بسطح سفلي يمكن تغطيته بالفراش ؛ ولها مصباح تدفئة. تجنب الزوايا المربعة في منطقة التفريخ لمنع الكتاكيت من الوقوع في الزاوية إذا تجمعت الطيور في منطقة واحدة.

يحتاج كل كتكوت إلى ما لا يقل عن 2 إلى 3 أقدام مربعة من المساحة الأرضية للأسابيع الستة الأولى. اضبط درجة حرارة الحضنة على 90 درجة فهرنهايت للأسبوع الأول ثم قلل الحرارة تدريجيًا بمقدار 5 درجات فهرنهايت كل أسبوع حتى تصل إلى 55 درجة فهرنهايت على الأقل. تأكد من وجود حظيرة فسيحة ونظيفة جاهزة للكتاكيت بمجرد عدم الحاجة إلى مصدر الحرارة الإضافي. في جميع المراحل ، قم دائمًا بتوفير الكثير من المياه العذبة النظيفة التي تتغير يوميًا.

5. التركيز على الصرف الصحي.
قبل وصول الكتاكيت الجديدة - وخلال عملية النمو - تأكد من الحفاظ على نظافة بيئتها. تكون الكتاكيت الصغيرة عرضة للمخاطر الصحية المبكرة ، لذا قم بتطهير جميع المواد قبل الاستخدام ثم أسبوعياً.

يمكن أن تعمل المطهرات المنزلية الصحيحة بشكل جيد. تأكد من قراءة التعليمات للتأكد من أن المطهر الخاص بك آمن للاستخدام ولا يترك أي بقايا. يمكن أن يعمل مزيج من 10 في المائة من المبيض و 90 في المائة من الماء بشكل جيد ، إذا تم شطف المنظف جيدًا بعد التنظيف.

6. إنشاء خطة تغذية طويلة الأجل.
الكتاكيت القوية تساوي الدجاج الصحي. لتحقيق النجاح على المدى الطويل ، اتبع برنامج التغذية Flock Strong ™ الخاص بنا. في إطار هذا البرنامج ، ستحتاج ببساطة إلى علف واحد كامل للمبتدئين من اليوم الأول حتى أول بيضة ؛ وطبقة واحدة كاملة عندما يبدأ الدجاج في وضع البيض في الأسبوع الثامن عشر بعدها يمكن الربح من بورصة الدواجن العمومية للدجاج.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## عرووبة

إضافة أخرى:
تعرف تربية الدواجن بشكل عام على أنها ممارسة تربية الدواجن اليوم ، مثل الدجاج والديك الرومي والبط والإوز ، كفئة فرعية لتربية الحيوانات ، لغرض تربية اللحوم أو البيض من أجل الغذاء.

----------

